# Lycra or MTB shorts for beginners?



## Harold Kumar (19 May 2013)

How did you start off?

The idea of lycra still seems a bit outlandish to me as a beginner. Is this something that will change over time as my biking experience grows in time?

Are there any advantages to lycra? Must admit though the birds look pretty hot all dressed in lycra - but blokes??? urgghhh


----------



## vickster (19 May 2013)

Padded shorts underneath MTB shorts would be an option. Wear whatever you feel comfortbable in
Something like an Endura Humvee, very hard wearing and come with a padded insert

Lycra is comfortable, dries quickly if you get wet, makes you more aerodynamic and dries quickly once washed - which you'll want to do after every ride as they are worn commando 

Watching the Giro at the mo, I would strongly disagree than all blokes look bleurgh in lycra


----------



## numbnuts (19 May 2013)

Lycra is the way to go


----------



## Widge (19 May 2013)

Lycra is most definitely the way to go........HOWEVER.......it isn't the law! Nor is it a good look for some of us!

I am mind-bogglingly thin and my Lycra makes me look like a matchstick-man, It can also make some peoples bums look big.

Life is too short. wear those comfy padded lycra shorts under some baggies..........do whatever feels ok to you........embrace the total weirdness of it all if you've a mind! Go commando and revel in the secret knowledge!!


Or just wear some shell-suit bottoms like I did before discovering the dark and sinister world of lycra.


----------



## Harold Kumar (19 May 2013)

The trouble with lycra is I'm worried I might look like I just walked out of some seedy fetish club hehe..

But like you said, Widge, life is too short and I plan to give it a try perhaps during the night.


----------



## vickster (19 May 2013)

I don't think it's lycra they wear in fetish clubs


----------



## Harold Kumar (19 May 2013)

vickster said:


> I don't think it's lycra they wear in fetish clubs


 
LOL


----------



## MrJamie (19 May 2013)

I wear baggy MTB shorts that are made out of stretchy quick drying part lycra material, so don't restrict movement and dry quick. The only disadvantage I can see is they must be a bit less aerodynamic, but I cant imagine they make a noticeable difference.


----------



## Nick Stone (19 May 2013)

I go with the fook it and wear it, I probably look really bad in it, but who cares not me, I enjoy my time on my bikes so don't worry. If its comfy it works. The cycling helps me loose the weight and I will look good, skin tight aero suit,,, hmmmmm maybe soon (time to check wiggle)


----------



## MaxInc (20 May 2013)

Depends on the bike  check "the rules" when in doubt. You hardly ever see a road biker wearing anything else but lycra, you will almost look out of place if you don't so don't worry about it.


----------



## screenman (20 May 2013)

Baggy shorts and a road bike look so wrong in my humble opinion.


----------



## vickster (20 May 2013)

The OP has a flat bar bike, thus baggies are fine


----------



## Ciar (20 May 2013)

In all honesty wear what you feel comfortable in mate, I wear a pair of Endura shorts, which come with a pair of cycling shorts inside, they clip in or you can take them out, perfect for me as I like to wear shorts but love the padding from lycra's, as long as my harris is free from soreness I am a happy bunny


----------



## JoeyB (20 May 2013)

I started with and still use DHB bib shorts with a pair of thin B'Twin baggies over the top. Works for me.


----------



## ajclarkson (21 May 2013)

I started out, like a lot of others here, with Lycra padded underneath some baggy shorts, purely for self conscious reasons. I just got my first pair of bib shorts though, which are so much more comfortable than my cheap first pair of Lycra, and I think I'll just throw caution to the wind and go out in just Lycra from now on. Not taking a razor to my legs though!

Advice Id give is I find bib shorts far more comfortable than just padded shorts, and don't skimp on the price. There's some really cheap shorts out there, I got some, and the padding just isn't anywhere near the same quality.

So in short, enjoy the padding and wear what you feel comfortable in, but you'll be going to fast for them to notice anyway!!


----------



## Globalti (21 May 2013)

Snug-fitting clothing is preferable for road cycling because it's more aerodynamic, which matters at road speeds and because it doesn't flap annoyingly.


----------



## screenman (21 May 2013)

Not trying to provoke, but why does anyone not wear lycra?


----------



## snorri (21 May 2013)

Harold Kumar said:


> The idea of lycra still seems a bit outlandish to me as a beginner. Is this something that will change over time as my biking experience grows in time?


There is no need to feel you should wear lycra, it is totally impractical for my type of cycling, depends what sort of cycling you intend to do .


----------



## BigonaBianchi (21 May 2013)

I pretty much live in lycra these days...I have no problems walking around tescos in it for example...even been known to wear it on a bike.


----------



## woosey (21 May 2013)

Coming from running i just go with running tights and a pair of shorts over the top (i'm a modest one )


----------



## vickster (21 May 2013)

Shorts over tights looks a bit superman, most wear shorts under tights I'd say - probably better for protecting that manly modesty too


----------



## guitarpete247 (21 May 2013)

On road bike I wear Lycra (bib shorts or longs depending on the weather). The GF has banned from going into her office, though so on the rare occasions, I go over there, I have to put on baggies over the top.
As others have said bibs are the way to go for more comfort. Only problems arise at the call of nature time .


----------



## SamC (21 May 2013)

I like both. If I'm just cycling I wear full length lycra padded leggingy thingies (proper cycling term, that). If I'm cycling and then doing - going to the pub or whatever, I like lycra shorts with a looser short over the top. I attract enough attention without sitting in the pub in head to toe lycra.


----------



## Devonshiredave (21 May 2013)

I started off with a tee shirt, pair of shorts, pumps and ankle socks on my old MTB. Progressed on to a pair of Endura Humvee shorts with the padded liner (great shorts-well comfy!) and then went for a pair of DHB bib tights and cycle jersey with a pair of Spesh Tahoe Sports shoes when I moved on to the road bike. I felt a bit "awkward" first time in the bibs but now I feel right wearing it on the road bike. I'm now looking at matching jersey and shorts for the roadie. It does get you like that!


----------



## gavintc (21 May 2013)

Harold Kumar said:


> How did you start off?
> 
> The idea of lycra still seems a bit outlandish to me as a beginner. Is this something that will change over time as my biking experience grows in time?
> 
> Are there any advantages to lycra? Must admit though the birds look pretty hot all dressed in lycra - but blokes??? urgghhh


 
I used to commute by train between Edinburgh and Glasgow wearing lycra with my bike and would cycle at either end of the train journey. You just get used to the looks and the regular commuters ignored you.


----------



## flatflr (21 May 2013)

Devonshiredave said:


> I started off with a tee shirt, pair of shorts, pumps and ankle socks on my old MTB. Progressed on to a pair of Endura Humvee shorts with the padded liner (great shorts-well comfy!) and then went for a pair of DHB bib tights and cycle jersey with a pair of Spesh Tahoe Sports shoes when I moved on to the road bike. I felt a bit "awkward" first time in the bibs but now I feel right wearing it on the road bike. I'm now looking at matching jersey and shorts for the roadie. It does get you like that!


 
What he said, except I have moved onto the coordinated bib shorts and jersey.


----------



## screenman (21 May 2013)

If you are proud of your body then Lycra is the way, if not so proud na! sod it still Lycra. In our club we have a saying about men who wear baggies


----------



## themosquitoking (21 May 2013)

Devonshiredave said:


> I started off with a tee shirt, pair of shorts, pumps and ankle socks on my old MTB. Progressed on to a pair of Endura Humvee shorts with the padded liner (great shorts-well comfy!) and then went for a pair of DHB bib tights and cycle jersey with a pair of Spesh Tahoe Sports shoes when I moved on to the road bike. I felt a bit "awkward" first time in the bibs but now I feel right wearing it on the road bike. I'm now looking at matching jersey and shorts for the roadie. It does get you like that!


I now won't buy any kit that doesn't match my bike.


----------



## Devonshiredave (21 May 2013)

screenman said:


> If you are proud of your body then Lycra is the way, if not so proud na! sod it still Lycra. In our club we have a saying about men who wear baggies


Reminds me of Rule #18


----------



## SWSteve (21 May 2013)

Lycra shorts, I think I've only ever worn baggies once, and that was because nothing else was clean. I'm basically Ned Flanders...Feels like I'm wearing nothing at all, nothing at all, nothing at all, nothing at all


----------



## MrJamie (21 May 2013)

screenman said:


> Not trying to provoke, but why does anyone not wear lycra?


Hmm, too fat, ride a flat bar so doesn't matter and lots of my rides involve pubs, shops or visiting friends etc where baggies let me walk around looking like a normal person. I still get the padding, the quick dry fabric, stretchy material so unrestricted leg movement. My favourites are like these but in a different colour http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...eeride-short-watson-collaborative-model-31825


----------



## Nomadski (22 May 2013)

Ciar said:


> In all honesty wear what you feel comfortable in mate, I wear a pair of Endura shorts, which come with a pair of cycling shorts inside, they clip in or you can take them out, perfect for me as I like to wear shorts but love the padding from lycra's, as long as my harris is free from soreness I am a happy bunny


 
I used those same exact shorts / padded pants when I started, it did the job.

OP - As a first step its fine, but once you've worn some good padded bib shorts you wont want to look back.

Don't care what anyone thinks, they aren't on the bike, you are. Last thing you want when your rolling along is clothing flapping about making you hot, and sucking all that rain up.

So go with what you want, use baggies as a first step if you feel more comfortable, then go lycra and wonder why you didn't do it earlier.


----------



## themosquitoking (22 May 2013)

+1 for bib shorts, i'm almost embarrassed to admit how nice they are to wear.


----------



## MarkF (22 May 2013)

screenman said:


> Not trying to provoke, but why does anyone not wear lycra?


 
Because I am cyclist not a full time pro racer. I'll often use my road bike to meet up with my family on a weekend outing, maybe at a picnic spot, or, I may meet pals at the pub during a quick ride out. I am not cavorting around the pub or picnic spots all day in bleedin lycra!

Some times I wear it, some times I don't, a leisurely road/canal ride will see me use Endura baggy's with padded inners. On a road (ride only) outing I usually wear lycra, but, if it's one of those days where I start playing mind games with myself about my hairy legs, I might go a for a pair of very small black shorts with lycra underneath.


----------



## screenman (22 May 2013)

I can see there are times when Lycra may not be suitable, however it seems to me that whenever possible it is the nicest thing to wear when cycling.


----------



## youngoldbloke (22 May 2013)

screenman said:


> I can see there are times when Lycra may not be suitable, however it seems to me that whenever possible it is the nicest thing to wear when cycling.


+1 - I don't give a toss. If, when wearing cycling kit (= tight shorts/bibs jersey etc), I need to buy petrol (driving back with bike from an event), or pop into a supermarket, I just do it. No one seems bothered. I'm not bothered. Don't worry about it. Runners wear kit suitable for running in. Wear kit suitable for cycling in. Nothing worse than baggy cargos flapping in the wind, and a baggy top billowing like a sail. Its not new. We wore close fitting woollen shorts and tops back in the 60's. It is no big deal.


----------



## MarkF (22 May 2013)

screenman said:


> I can see there are times when Lycra may not be suitable, however it seems to me that whenever possible it is the nicest thing to wear when cycling.


 
I agree, it is. However, I use my bike whenever I can and for maybe 50% of the time I am cycling to somewhere where lycra is not suitable,


----------



## Demented (22 May 2013)

I started off wearing normal clothing. I then bought some mountain biking trousers and tops. I then tried wearing lycra under the mountain biking gear.
One day I took the plunge and wore the lycra shorts on their own and felt very naked. But after a couple of rides it felt normal and I haven't looked back since.
I now wear Bib shorts and tops and it all being tight fitting definately stops it flapping in the wind.
The main thing is enjoy getting out on the bike and being as comfortable as possible.


----------



## Nearly there (23 May 2013)

Your first lycra outing will feel odd but then become normal,I know loads of Fat people who prefer the automobile with big bellies and many chins who ridicule lycra clad people dunno why


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (23 May 2013)

Can anyone recommend some reasonably priced padded MTB shorts?


----------



## vickster (23 May 2013)

Endura Hummvee - £40-50ish (shorts are cheaper than 3/4). 

Otherwise, just get some normal walking shorts or similar and wear your padded ones underneath


----------



## korsch (23 May 2013)

Lycra the worst especially when you have to cycle behind someone wearing lycra shorts with the back section stretch from use to the point that its see through.
But honestly unless you're a hardcore professional its not going to change anything so why waste money


----------



## youngoldbloke (23 May 2013)

korsch said:


> But honestly unless you're a hardcore professional its not going to change anything so why waste money


- because it is so much more comfortable ?


----------



## grumpyoldgit (23 May 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> - because it is so much more comfortable ?


True.korsch,have you never tried a decent st of proper padded bibs?From your statement,I would guess not.


----------



## SWSteve (23 May 2013)

korsch said:


> Lycra the worst especially when you have to cycle behind someone wearing lycra shorts with the back section stretch from use to the point that its see through.
> But honestly unless you're a hardcore professional its not going to change anything so why waste money


 
I love it when motorists can see through my overly stretched shorts  lycra shorts are very comfortable though, take the plunge.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (23 May 2013)

I wear lycra when on my road bike although for the sake of decency and respect for other people it's something that I should really avoid


----------



## youngoldbloke (24 May 2013)

You might have problems if you don't wear lycra


----------



## korsch (2 Jun 2013)

> True.korsch,have you never tried a decent st of proper padded bibs?From your statement,I would guess not.


No i haven't maybe my clothes are comfortable enough haha


----------



## slowmotion (3 Jun 2013)

You can start with baggies and a pair of padded undershorts underneath. It works perfectly well and it's comfortable. I wear lycra bib tights now but only after dark when there are fellow weirdos around. Eventually you get to realise that nobody gives a fig about what you look like. Lycra and comfort is all that matters.


----------

